# new little tanks soo cute...



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I planed on getting a 5 gl as we would like to keep different shrimps and snails .
So i thaught we would get one at a time and set up for cycle .
After reading amys post on big al's sales thaught i would go there .
we got 2 water wounders 3gl , everything comes with it ........
and we got julie a pirates of the caribbean 1.5 gl .
They are so neet looking .we got red florite and the parrot is saying its christmass with all our bags .......too funny .
So we wanted fancy snails omg ,the prices and they werent even nice .
we already have the red ram they sell for 199 omg ,i didnt know that .
I had better thank amiee for the free snails lol
I will post pictures as soon as we set them up ....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We are so excited ... have ordered some shrimps and julie wants to keep fancy snails .....she loves snails ,i remember 3 years ago going out at midnight when it was raining all with our own flashlights and her begging to keep them as pets lol she put them in my flower pots lol 

We are far from finished but i need to run them see if they are fine and we have lots to put in them .
not sure i like the pirates one it is different from the other 2 , I plan on getting aq few more .........


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

in the kitchen good excuse to not cook lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have one of those pirates ones. I was going to set it up as a Pictope on my desk one day. One day.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i put prime in ..... is cycle ok for shrimps? and snails?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You should they are pretty neat ..... and quiet easy to put together lol
i told julie i wouldnt set it up till she did her homework ... lol 
Ill tell her no fancy snails till her room is clean ....(maybe not)

Some refugees moved in and people came to me because they have 6 girsl and have nothing ......and i have never thrown out or given anything of julies away ,so they asked me if i could give my boxes of toys collected over the years and clothes too .... i said i will ask julie .
she said ok and picked a handfull of stuff and we took her down there and OMG it was worse then we were told 8 kids not 1 toy kids wearing nylons they had no clothes no beds no blankets nothing .
we came back home and julie was sad and went grabed 3 boxes said mommy i want them to have this , then she said if they give us their baby they can have my tv lmao .............
but she gave them her 30' tv ...the father was crying when we gave the tv...and i have never seen such a happier kid for just loosing her tv .... so we got her the tank for fancy snails .
I am so proud of her as she was very happy to give her cherished things

we were able to provide winter clothing and fancy dresses and everything their girls needed

today i was told they have no food .... but i hate shopping lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

think i will grab a big bag of flour and yeast and teach the girls to make bread  
and bake cheap yummy things


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

prepair a shrimp ring with seafood sauce ;P

I would like some of those tanks... I am asking to be executed aren't I?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol ........ shrimp ring ??? oh teach me please !!!
OMG i thaught you ment food for our shrimps ..........ewe i get it now lol

they on sale now lol 
hoping to get a drive to grab more while hubbys at work lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

how wide high and long are they? (include lamp height as well)


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I will get that to u asap ..
tank gets wider from bottom to top 
9.5x9.5 bottom top 10x10
tank height to water max ... 12'

height with lid and light 19'


i like them today the water is clear and i like the look .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

well we couldnt help it ..........just had to get 1 more today lol 
These little things are soo neat .........
We are going to arrange them on out kitchen table to make homework a more pleasant task .....she was crying from homework 2 days ago it made me sad .
Best of all ........we are going to stock them with all kats stuff .....
julie looks at her snail pictures all the time  
hope to have some pictures tomorrow night in their final resting place ....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK i could resist .... we did it tonight  
plus my kitchen aide needs its spot back lol

julie will be so happy ..
we can have dinner by tank light everyday


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We just had dinner and after we did creating  

she is now creating designs for the tanks .........


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I put a few red rams in a tank the day we set it up now it has been cloudy ,i put food in and the snails are eating them .
Think when i do my 40 waterchange I will swap out some that water ,to be sure i can deposit my shrimp in it ...
I floated some plants and shall put a few more ....2 more sleeps


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We now have 10 little tanks ...
the ones in the kitchen are the best and are now stocked .
1 has a bunch of red shrimp 
2 has a bunch of greed shrimp and 9 red ram snails 
3 has 5 enders 
4 has 13 neons (in QT) awaiting the 12gl .
5 has guppies and the 3 fry i mannaged to grab 
6 has 3 platy and 2 rummy nosed tetras .
7,8,9, each have a beta 1 male 2 females .
all these tanks (except the enders lol)
are julies and i told her after when we have nowhere to put them i would sell them for her and she could save for school  

will try and get pictures in a couple days really busy getting them set up


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL there is the hubby doing his thing.. XD

They look really neat blossom!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

he is so funny tho ........ see him in his man cave that im not aloud in glued to the laptop or the commador 64 lmao with all these boxes filled with electronics ,scanners and ham radios ........such a nred lmao 
Today he thaught i was conspiring against him with kat rolmao 
thaught we were chattin on pc while he was there waiting on her rolmao .
I said this feb will be 11 years married ........why would i start doing stuff like that .......too funny and we both had a good laugh .........
he is funny in psycho mode 

kats hubby gonna kill me when she comes home with a 1,900.00 parrot lmao 
oh and ceazer couldnt stop licking her butt it was so friggen funny ....he dont do that with anyone he likes her !!!should saw her face ROLMAO

ceazer he is funny , one other friend he jumped up and bit her right in the boob .......little bugger 
and karma she liked her too she couldnt stop saying helllooooo


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I must say i never ever thaught of getting a beta in my life ...julie has asked for them and even 2 weeks ago asked i said no right away .....
we got 3 yesterday and today omg they look so beautifullll.............
The colors have really come out and they are swimming all over ......when you see them in the store they are in these small cups and i thaught they werent swimmers .........now i think of it it has to be cruel to keep them in cups............
My female's are soooo beautifull tooo!.............i am amazed 
kat what kind are they again ???

everything else doing great !!!! healthy and active ....
tomorrow i shall do a small waterchange(except the betas) , so easy to do on the smaller tanks ....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

heres my best shot at pictures lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOOHOOO KAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We had babies today !!!!!!!!
after school julie and i sat to eat together and low and behold at least if not more then 12 babies and mommy still fat ...
Then came a million questions from julie .
In the wild do mommys stay with their baby's ....lol

Thanks a bunch kat we love it !!!
next she gonna say how much can i get for them rolmao ...
I told her no selling till all tanks are full and any money has to go right in the bank for school


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

how much are those 3 gallon tanks and where do you get them?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The 3 gl reg 54 I baught the last 3 for 19.99 .. they are the whisper ones 
they are really nice .
the 2.5 are mini eclipse i got for 10 each (same filter system as the eclipse with filter and bio wheel)


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

where on earth did you get them? those are amazing priceds.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big als but it was like a weekend sale !


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

darnit!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Soo after setting up these tanks ...and much thinking .
Watching and waterchanging every 2 days the water is not being filtered enough .. I put bn babyz in one and thaught I would try out putting on an AC and it cleared up nicely and water looks great .
So today I went and got 2 more and putting them on !
I will sleep easier !!!
And they will make good QT in future also!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got two of those, I would have got more if I wasn't traveling by bike/train/bus. One's for my mother, but...damn 10 bucks was a steal.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh not those ones the other ones I got .
the ones you have are good filtration no need for a HOB


----------

